# Swollen vagina/labia + itchiness? Sorry TMI! :(



## BabyMami

Hey there! I'm sorry about the TMI question but it's really bugging me and I'm getting a little worried. For quite some time now I've noticed that my vagina/labia are abit swollen or "fat" and my labia seems to hang out a little bit now.. (sorry TMI i know! :nope:) I've noticed that my vagina has changed alot since being pregnant and I'm hoping it doesn't stay this way!!! It's almost as if it's hanging lower than usual or become more "droopy" ...... Lol.... 
I keep forgetting to ask my midwife and I only saw her twice this pregnancy so I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this or knows anything about this? 
Oh it's also itchy inside the labia area but I'm pretty sure I don't have thrush as there are no other yeasty symptoms. Any replies would be greatly appreciated thanks :)
Oh and 'm 24 weeks pregnant and to my knowledge carrying a boy! :) xx


----------



## ticking.clock

I was at the drs on Thursday for the same, thinking it was thrush..... Again,
But nope, dr took swabs but clear and been told its just pregnancy hormones :-/


----------



## BabyMami

Thanks for your reply. Oh well that's a relief :) Hopefully that's all it is! I can't believe how swollen/droopish it now looks... Hope it disapears soon!


----------



## keepholdingon

Your increased blood flow will make things puffy, poofy, swollen, and oh so glamorous. I'm finding that sex is becoming a bit painful because I feel so "tight" down there.

If it's itchy, it could be for the same reasons, but it could also be a yeast infection. Does it burn when you wipe after going to the bathroom? Def. tell your doc/midwife about it if it continues just to be safe!


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I had exactly this for quite some time. My dr doesn't like messing around down there so told me to go on a course of yeast infection treatments for six days (not oral just the cream you insert). If its still irritated after that I'm to talk to her again. I'm on day two and its immensely better already. I posted here as well and lots of girls said they had a yeast infection with no other symptoms besides itching and that's what I have. 

It's nothing to worry about but should be treated because its horribly annoying! Remember to wear light cotton panties all the time and wash with only water. That will help air flow and keeping it dry and not irritated.


----------



## Butterfly89

I had the same problem!! I totally thought it was yeast, doctor says no, its just hormones. It's just the outside bits and around the uhm, opening lol. It's worse at night after I shower so I have been extra careful about drying well... moisture seems to make it worse!! But when it gets really bad, I use the external canesten cream and it really helps. It was actually getting so bad that my skin was cracking so I used a little unscented body lotion JUST on the outside, nowhere that it could run into the important parts or anything and that helped a lot.. sorry for the details, lol. But it really is horrid. I have noticed a serious change down there too.. just more swollen and darker pink... I have read that the swelling goes away though and will look more normal after as early as a month (depending on how the birth goes).

Oh the things we go through...


----------



## EverythingXd

Yes! I didn't notice this with my 1st pregnancy but I've been itchy and a little swollen for a week or so now... I'm sure there's no infection, it's almost like I've had too much sex (I wouldn't mind so much if that was the cause!) x


----------



## Porcelain

Same problem here! No one told me pregnancy would make your bits wonk out so much!!! I think there should be a book that tells you all the things you that no one tells you about about prior to be pregnant...


----------



## BabyMami

Thanks for the replies ladies! So glad it isn't just me! Fewf! So I guess it IS just one of those crazy pregnancy symptoms we get..... I cannot wait to give birth and go back to normal! Haha xxx


----------



## Elljo3

Thank you so much for. This thread as I was trying to think of a way to write. It as I'm getting the same.

Mine feels like something is hanging down from me and is so Uncomfy when I sit down.it feels like A hard lump and that I should be. In me but hanging out.


----------



## holidaysan

I was exactly the same. I didn't get a swab but GP gave me some pessaries and cream for thrush which stopped the itching. I didn't really have any more thrush symptoms but the treatment helped. My skin was also starting to crack.

I know what you mean about the heavy dangly feeling lol. I had it last time and it does disappear about 3 weeks after you give birth xx


----------

